# Used La Marzocco GB5 3 Group Auto for SALE



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have a used La Marzocco GB5 3 Group Automatic for sale

Only 1 year old, built date Feb 2014, recently serviced, well looked after.

These go for over £9,500 +

Looking for £6,000 cash purchase

Get in touch: [email protected]

We do not normally sell used equipment because this machine is "like new" and off a regular customer.


----------

